# fashion show quick easy tut



## milamonster (May 8, 2007)

Alot of people complimented me on my eyeshadow so i decided to do a tut on it, but see, othe deal here is i decided to do a tut of this on the last day of the performance and then i realized i was running late so i had to snap pics fast, but here's the basics for the eyeshadow. 

















apply like this side by side. Be as sloppy as you want, just remove excess later! 










add highlight then blend 

*it looks lighter but it's just the lighting and whether or not i used the flash*

















draw in brows & add the other stuff & you're finished!

bonus: this is the dress i wore that my friend made by hand. and tried to match it to , i wish i could've found gold earrings tho =( oh well 





face: the usual
but i also used the oil free perfect finish foundation from nixie in tantone 7 and as well I used smashbox's infared cream stick blush (reddish color) 

lips: okochobee lipgloss (the lighter color) over aromaleigh's saffron lipstick & mary kay's silver sand 

eyes: loreal liner intense in black /carbon& regular black eyeliner on the bottom
cheapo gold glitter liner on top eyeliner
udpp
eyeshadows from inner to outter
gold eyeshdow from wet n wilds limited edition mega eyes, i believe the kit is caleld midnight magic
coppering mac eyeshdow (brighter reddish color)
aromaleigh's russet eyeshadow (maroon dark reddish color) on the outside
carbon black dabbed on top of that on the outside 
highlight: i used alot of colors cuz i kept messing around but basically i used 2 eyeshadows: 1 pinkish and 1 whitish eyeshadow from mac that i can't seem to find 
eyebrows: brow zings in dark 

lashes: extra super lash from rimmel


----------



## Coqui (May 8, 2007)

You look stunning and I really love your smile! Nice dress!


----------



## milamonster (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coqui* 

 
_You look stunning and I really love your smile! Nice dress!_

 
thank you, it was handmade by one of my friends =)


----------



## Tawanalee (May 8, 2007)

Awww....You look so pretty....and what a beautiful smile!


----------



## Brianne333 (May 9, 2007)

Those colors are gorgeous on you, I love how it gives a bit of a "glowing" look!


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

looks gorgeous! love the colours


----------



## xiahe (May 9, 2007)

very pretty!!!


----------



## breathless (May 10, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## lazytolove (Jun 4, 2007)

you look like Beyonce


----------



## PMBG83 (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn I really like this!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for showing us how to get to look!! very pretty


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

Pretty!
The dress is really pretty.


----------



## milamonster (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lazytolove* 

 
_you look like Beyonce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha, i've never heard that one before lol


----------



## milamonster (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Pretty!
The dress is really pretty._

 
thanks! my frined actually made it by hand. and it's actually two pieces!


----------



## miss.vampira (Jun 6, 2007)

The blending is gorgeous and I love the colours. Your dress looks awesome, too.


----------



## La Ilusion (Jun 8, 2007)

Great tut!  I love how the eyes are bold but still soft.  A very pretty look that I'm going to try right away!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 27, 2007)

wow girl u have gorgeous and very inviting eyes! love the look!


----------



## milamonster (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2007)

you look gorgeous!
love your smile...


----------



## frocher (Oct 28, 2007)

You look beautiful!


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 29, 2007)

i see nothing


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 29, 2007)

pretty colors


----------



## milamonster (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACFreak* 

 
_i see nothing_

 
the pictures are showing now, if they werent before


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 22, 2008)

pretty colours


----------



## milamonster (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks lady!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

very pretty.
i love your dress <3


----------



## milamonster (May 3, 2008)

thanks hun!
since it was constructed each time i put it on, i didnt really get to keep it
thanks


----------



## Brittni (May 3, 2008)

Mila, you are sooo gorgeous! Hiya btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GREAT job on the eyeshadow. I especially love the first two photos and the drastic three colors! Ow ow! ehe! 

And that dress - your friend has talent! I love the top neck collar part of it!


----------



## milamonster (May 5, 2008)

thanks!
yeh, she got the inspiration from this one movie she watchd and was tlling us about it and finally constructd it. thanks girlie


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## milamonster (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks hun!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 27, 2008)

You look beautiful
and you have a killer smile

^_^


----------



## milamonster (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks lady!


----------

